# airline choices?



## wgy (May 12, 2010)

I am moving into Dubai to work for 2 years, with a responsibily covering a number of countries including UAE, Egypt, Jordan, Saudi, Kuwait, Bahrain, Qatar and Pakistan etc. 

Need to travel on very frequent basis from Dubai to these countries in the region, as well as to China and to the UK. 

I guess Emirates would be only choice for airlines, though it's not allied with any of the major airline alliances?


----------



## rogerlee (May 13, 2010)

try flydubai . com, i think it is much cheaper compare to other airlines


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

China Southern is by far the cheapest between Dubai and China. And, as mentioned above, FlyDubai is the cheapest around the middle east. As for the UK, Virgin generally seems to be the cheapest direct.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

i use qatar to uk - manchester, have to change at doha but much cheaper than emirates and the stewardesses much friendlier.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2010)

Virgin goes to the UK and there are many airlines other than Emirates that go to the places you mentioned, eg. Royal Jordanian, Qatar, Egypt Air, etc.. Egypt Air are a member of Star Alliance and I think Royal Jordanian are One World. But in any case, there are plenty of other choices for airlines, although I don't know how their prices compare


----------



## jimbean (May 4, 2010)

As others have said there are plenty of cheaper options than Emirates but none that fly direct from Dubai to all the places you have mentioned. 

If you fly regularly with Emirates you should get Gold Skywards membership so enjoy all the perks of business class even when travelling in economy/coach class. 

If you company don't want to pay Emirates prices then alternatives such as flydubai or Air Arabia (from nearby Sharjah) are much cheaper for flying but you pay extra for everything, such check-in baggage on flydubai, in-flight food and drink plus the terminals in Sharjah and Dubai T2 for flydubai are fairly basic. 

If cost is not such an issue for your company definitely go with Emirates!


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2010)

Royal Jordanian fly direct from Dubai to Amman, Egypt Air fly direct to Cairo, and Virgin fly direct to London Heathrow. Pretty sure Qatar fly direct too. Emirates flies direct to Shanghai


----------



## wgy (May 12, 2010)

great! thanks for these valuable advices...


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Here is a few sites you can check out and compare.

flydubai
Royal Jordanian
China Southern Airlines Co.,Ltd
Dubai Special Offers | Qatar Airways UAE
Oman Air - Change is here!!
Air Arabia


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

wgy said:


> I am moving into Dubai to work for 2 years, with a responsibily covering a number of countries including UAE, Egypt, Jordan, Saudi, Kuwait, Bahrain, Qatar and Pakistan etc.
> 
> Need to travel on very frequent basis from Dubai to these countries in the region, as well as to China and to the UK.
> 
> I guess Emirates would be only choice for airlines, though it's not allied with any of the major airline alliances?


Are you currently a member of any particular airline's air-miles program?

Through Star Alliance they have two airlines in China, plus Egypt where miles could be accumulated. However, because of the other regional countries Emirates might be the way to go in order to consolidate rewards miles to two air carriers.


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Iron Horse said:


> Are you currently a member of any particular airline's air-miles program?
> 
> Through Star Alliance they have two airlines in China, plus Egypt where miles could be accumulated. However, because of the other regional countries Emirates might be the way to go in order to consolidate rewards miles to two air carriers.


I like air france - bit more class about them


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

mikeyb said:


> I like air france - bit more class about them


Can't say I've been on Air France, as I'm a Lufthansa guy.


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

mikeyb said:


> I like air france - bit more class about them


I thought Air France were sh'te when I flew with them.

My two main destinations from here are Glasgow and Auckland so it's mainly Emirates and Singapore Airlines for me.


----------



## wgy (May 12, 2010)

i have been using star alliance, but it seems they don't have a strong presence in middle east.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2010)

Aren't Air France and Egypt Air a member of Star Alliance? Go to the star alliance website & it'll give you all their partners


----------



## wgy (May 12, 2010)

Air France is Skyteam, Eygpt is star alliance but they don't go everywhere from Dubai... need to do some research now..


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

No, AF is member of Skyteam.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2010)

wgy said:


> Air France is Skyteam, Eygpt is star alliance but they don't go everywhere from Dubai... need to do some research now..


Oh, ok, sorry I thought Air France was Star Alliance. Air China and Shanghai Airlines are though. But anyway, you are right - Star Alliance don't have a big presence in the middle east. But as other people have suggested, if you use Emirates a lot, you can accumulate points quite quickly and you can redeem them for flights, upgrades, etc.


----------



## wgy (May 12, 2010)

nola said:


> Oh, ok, sorry I thought Air France was Star Alliance. Air China and Shanghai Airlines are though. But anyway, you are right - Star Alliance don't have a big presence in the middle east. But as other people have suggested, if you use Emirates a lot, you can accumulate points quite quickly and you can redeem them for flights, upgrades, etc.


Yes, that's a good idea... I'll do that... Many thanks!


----------

